# "Avus Performance" Projectcar Audi TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

More Info Soon.


----------



## gorilladrifta (Jul 11, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Would look to see more pic's

that looks like a lovely Matt Silver finish


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder is that a matt vinyl wrap?
It looks mean 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Would look to see more pic's
> 
> that looks like a lovely Matt Silver finish


More like matt Green/Olive. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

This TT RS is really going to be quite something, it is very fast, tuned by Sportec. We will be offering the bigger power beyond stage 1 in the next few months.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This TT RS is really going to be quite something, it is very fast, tuned by Sportec. We will be offering the bigger power beyond stage 1 in the next few months.


600+ hp will not be a problem with this engine.
475 hp is no problem with a OEM airbox with cold air feed upgrade, 3.5" downpipe, dual 200 cell cats, full exhaust, intercooler upgrade and remap.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

R5T said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > This TT RS is really going to be quite something, it is very fast, tuned by Sportec. We will be offering the bigger power beyond stage 1 in the next few months.
> ...


Indeed, just like the good old days. What car do you run, a TT?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

No TT. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

R5T said:


> No TT. :wink:


Something else from Audi? :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I like that car a lot. 

It's gotta be black. It's gotta be mean. And it's gotta be subtle.

That car ticks all the boxes. 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> I like that car a lot.
> 
> It's gotta be black. It's gotta be mean. And it's gotta be subtle.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

I must say I did think of your TT when I first saw this one!

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome machine, shame there isnt enough pictures to get a proper look at the thing :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Something else from Audi? :wink:


No, something black, something Italian. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I like that car a lot.
> ...


Hi Ed,

You obviously know more about it mate...  Can you email me what you know please?

Are you married yet Ed? I wanna be at your stag... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> No, something black, something Italian. :wink:


Please say 'Lambo' not the 'f' word...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Please say 'Lambo' not the 'f' word...


That "F" word don't tick my box. :wink:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

hugy said:


> I wonder is that a matt vinyl wrap?


 You're right, Hugh.
Becoming all the rage with R8's...wonder how long it will take to trickle down.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Senator said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder is that a matt vinyl wrap?
> ...


yes it is.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

R5T said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Something else from Audi? :wink:
> ...


You must mean this


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You mean...


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

The 458 Italia looks best in yellow :wink:

As for this recent trend of matt black 'vinyl overs' it's becoming too common amongst the exotic/supercar scene - some pull it off well, others not so well, for me this TT-RS is in the latter category.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it looks best in Cream....of all colours
click any pic to enlarge


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> You mean...


LOL! :lol:


----------



## maxster (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/7467/the-tt-that-could-avus-tuned-audi-tt-rs-good-for-460hp-194mph


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*Press Release*

Audi TT-RS - The new „Ur-Quattro"
Latest creation from AVUS PERFORMANCE is something special for all Audi fans, especially those who remember the Ur-Quattro with its blistering 5 cyl. turbo sound. 
The remake by Audi is better known as the TT-RS which shares the engine and of course the sound.
With a stock power of 340bhp and 332 lb/ft of torque it is capable of doing the 0-60 in 4.6s. 
AVUS PERFORMANCE takes it a step forward and improves the power and the look of the TT-RS. 
Adjustable coilovers and gloss black 20″ Sportec Mono wheels make the TT-RS look much more aggressive. 
Thanks to the special setup which improves the factory suspension even further and makes the TT run a lot smoother not only on country roads. 
Different setups for the race track are available either.
The matt black skin is something you will probably notice first when seeing the TT-RS. 
True to the motto „Gloss is out, matt is IN" tuner AVUS PERFORMANCE changes it to matt black (other colors avaiable on request). 
To give the TT-RS the final touch for the race track power has been increased significantly to a stunning 460bhp and more than 472 lb/ft of torque. 
0-60 will be passed in about 3.8s and top speed increases to 194mph. 
Therefore AVUS PERFORMANCE modifies the turbo, ECU software and the exhaust system from turbo back with racing cats.

Attention, latest Sportec offer until 15th of December: Buy 4 wheels and pay only 3 (25% Discount)

- matt black „vinyl" - 1.999 Euro
- coilovers - 1.299 Euro
- modified ECU + exhaust system (460bhp / 472lb/ft) - price on request
- gloss black 9x20″ wheels with 245/30/20 Michelin Pilot Sport Cup+ (as wide as 255/30/20 Hankook S1 Evo tires) - 6.400 Euro


----------



## Garduna (Jan 25, 2009)

The car looks sooo good


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Garduna said:


> The car looks sooo good


Agreed. The best looking Mk2 I have seen... 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Agreed. The best looking Mk2 I have seen... 8)


And the fastest till date.


----------



## Jase (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats just amazing.. Wow..


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> *Press Release*
> - modified ECU + exhaust system (460bhp / 472lb/ft) - price on request


did anybody request it yet? because i doubt that a simple ecu flash will be enough to do the job.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

der_horst said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > *Press Release*
> ...


It's seem they also overworked the turbo, the factory turbo get dismantled and after modified put together again.
This with the exhaust and a remap give the engine 460 hp.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys

have you got a rough price estimate on the on the modified exhaust and remap?

dave


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> hi guys
> 
> have you got a rough price estimate on the on the modified exhaust and remap?
> 
> dave


[email protected]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe we should have a sweep stake? 

Fantastic looking car.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> hi guys
> 
> have you got a rough price estimate on the on the modified exhaust and remap?
> 
> dave


Hi Dave,

Sorry to wade it but we do offer this remap in the UK and will have the exhaust on stock shortly.

If I can help at all please feel free to drop me a line: [email protected]

BR,

Ed


----------

